# Two tugs and a biggun!



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

My gf and I walked out of the boat museum at Ellesmere Port yesterday and were treated to the sight of what seemed to us like a floating mountain on the MSC. That was my first close view of an ocean going ship and I was impressed. No, awestruck is a better word. It amazed me.

We we were also lucky enough to get the full MSC experience. ie a tug at each end. So, what are the criteria for needing a tug at each end. I know that they are there to steer, but some tankers don't use them. Is it just size?

Brian.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Very simply, it depends on the ship capabilities and size. Bow and stern thrusters are used in many ships, liners in particular and if tugs are required it is local rules rather than necessity.

For most large containerships as you witnessed, the tugs are required due to their sheer size and to combat the effects of wind and tide in tight dredged channels and berthing areas.

The forward tug is steering the bow and for final manoeuvring onto the berth or for canting (turning a ship in a channel). The after tug is the same but is also the brakes. When low speeds are met, the manoeuvrability of the ship without thrusters all but disappears and these little workhorses are skilfully used by the master and pilot to nudge and pull the ship as required along shipping channels and onto the berth.

It is a dangerous and highly skilled job, see the references to the Flying Phantom that was girted (turned over by the towline) on the River Clyde a few years back.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

nav said:


> Very simply, it depends on the ship capabilities and size. Bow and stern thrusters are used in many ships, liners in particular and if tugs are required it is local rules rather than necessity.
> 
> For most large containerships as you witnessed, the tugs are required due to their sheer size and to combat the effects of wind and tide in tight dredged channels and berthing areas.
> 
> ...




I think that perhaps NAV has in this instance, got the wrong MSC. There was no mention of a containership so not MSC the shipping company but rather MSC the Manchester Ship Canal on which is located Ellesmere Port where the passing ship was viewed.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Senior moment, I'll get 40 lashes, used to be 60 but I like that sort of thing!


----------

